# Pecan Grove



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am giving much consideration to the planting of a Pecan orchard.....or locally known as P-can's. Done some research and looked into some varieties....my question...are any of our folks involved with the nut industry and more importantly, what are your long range feelings for the nut industry(and I am not talking about the White House;0)

Regards, Mike


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Hopefully the Pecan industry has more honesty and integrity.

Nut scandal could leave a merger chopped, roasted or crushed - San Francisco Business Times
Exclusive: Walnut growers seek to stop sales to Diamond - Yahoo! News

Diamond sells lots of Pecans but will they leave you holding the bag of nuts so to speak.

CW

More book cooking from publicly traded companies.

CW


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that last week Charlie.....I think those that market the nuts themselves do much better.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I used to spend a fair amount of time in South Georga where there are a lot of pecan orchards. You'll get to buy a lot of interesting equipment..Orchard sprayers, tree shakers, pecan harvesters.....and an squatty orchard tractor to pull them with. Then you can build a shelling plant and a candy factory. Not sure where they found the narrator for these, but it sure wasn't West Texas or Southern New Mexico. Here's what you have to look forward to:

Stahmanns Farms - YouTube

Stahmanns Farms Shelling Plant - YouTube

Stahmans Gourmet Candy Plant - YouTube

Good Luck Mike!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, Don't think I'll be affecting the Stahmanns.....just for my pleasure and establish something that I could leave my sons and future grandkids.....small potatoes....maybe a 2000 trees(50 acres or so). Might be enough to pay for any future grandkids eduKshun. ;0)

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Forgot to mention that the first time I ever saw p cans being harvested was in Mineral Wells, TX.....was there hunting beside a grove of p can trees and several hispanics on a tractor came and shook the trees with a PTO operated belt type shaker....needless to say I did not see any game with it raining p cans.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

If I had my own pecan trees.....I'd founder!!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Waterway64 said:


> If I had my own pecan trees.....I'd founder!!


Yeah, me too. My grandfather had a bunch on his place. Big papershells that I loved.

2000 trees is a bunch of trees!

I saw an interesting article on the Milletia pinnata the other day. They are importing them for biodiesel. They are also a legume so they fix nitrogen. Unlike pecans, grass grows well around them and you can fuel your tractor with your crop. With global warming they'll probably thrive up there.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

There are some monster pecan trees here now in East Tennessee in various counties including a neighboring county.....I suppose their enormous size is due to good health and our abundant rainfall. Just mainly individual trees and not any orchards like down in GA, FL, MS, and TX. I think Pecan orchards are beautiful. Your right about GA.....lots of pecans....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We once owned a 40 acre established pecan farm near the Florida line. Dad was a Major in the Air Force at the time. When it came time to harvest, the helicopters would practice their hovering over the trees. Pretty neat.

A local farmer divided his property between two sons. One sold out and squandered the money.
The father had pecan trees planted on the other half for the deadbeat 50 yo son who still lived at home. The old man said the boy would never work but maybe could hire the pecans picked and have some income. The son sold the place.

What impressed me as that they harvested pecans two years after planting. The trees were about waist high when planted. They were shoulder high and bearing the next year. Unreal the genetics they have now.
I have 6 grafted trees of some sort. They bear the largest pecans I have ever seen. A friend brought them up from the Florida area. I never knew the name.

I bet 40/50 acres would be a good investment down the road.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Wish they would survive up here...


----------

